# Fat Fired Weizenboch



## diesel (Jun 27, 2012)

I just opened a bottle of my latest homebrew.  Best one yet even though it was only my third try.  This was a parshall extract brew w/ specialty grains.  I got the recipe from the joy of home brewing 3rd addition.

The beer brewed for 3 weeks without secondary. I haven't done secondary yet.  then I bottled and let set for 2 more weeks.  The ABV came in around 7.35%.  My OG was a little off but practice makes perfect.  I hope to do my first All grain this coming weekend.

Side note.  I was a little weary of the green bottles (only used 2) because the cap didn't seem like it was fitting correctly.  But as you can see it didn't leak.

thanks for looking.

Beer view.


----------



## bdawg (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks Great!

Are you aware of the effects of sunlight on beer in green bottles?  Keep them out of the light so you don't end up with skunky off-flavors and off-aromas.

(for those who are unaware - when ultraviolet light strikes hop resins, they break off and combine with a sulphur atom to form a mercaptan, which is exactly the same chemical that skunks spray.  Brown glass blocks most UV light.  Green and clear bottles let the UV through, hence skunky greenies and Corona).

HTH-


----------



## diesel (Jun 29, 2012)

BDawg,

Thanks for the information.  I had read about not using clear bottles but wasn't aware of the green having the same issue.  Fortunately, I only used two and they were never exposed to sunlight.  I will just throw them away and keep saving brown bottles.  Maybe one day (soon) I will have the keg setup.  And no more bottling.  Or not as much.


----------

